# HELP! Found baby in shed, parents in tree.



## SCaringer (Jun 3, 2006)

Fair warning, this is a long post.
Three days ago, my dog Sunni (who kills anything that moves) notified me there was something in the shed. Thankfully she couldn't reach it. I have rescued many a kitten from Sunni, so I figured one of my neighbors 20 odd stray cats had another litter in my shed. Imagine my surprise when it wasn't a kitten but a baby pigeon. From photo's I found on this web site, it was about 18 to 20 days old.
The day I found it I mistakenly thought that the parents had abandoned it. I borrowed a birdcage from my friend who has birds and proceeded to do my best to figure out how to feed it and care for it. I couldn't keep it inside my home because I have 6 cats that are inside only (three found as babies in my back yard) so I left it in the shed where I found it. The shed is an old converted chicken coop, so it's airy and seemed as secure a place as any in my yard. There is no door on on the shed so the cage kept it safe from the stray cats, and kept it from pooping all over my husbands tools and stuff he keeps in there. Sunni normally isn't allowed in the far back because she kills the neighbors cats that venture into my yard, so she isn't a problem.
After I bought a book on pigeons, I realized that the little bird cage was too small, so I took my kitten rescue cage that I had built, (triagle shape, 3 foot in front, 2 ft each side, 3 foot tall - sides walled, front is half 1/4" wired screen and half door, floor is plywood) took out the shelf and the toys and converted that for the baby who I now call B.B. (Baby Bird).
To make a long story short, the next morning, mommy and daddy were at the shed and BB was screaming to get out to them. I walked out, let BB out of the cage and hid in the courtyard to watch for cats. Mommy and Daddy soon came back, fed BB then flew away. BB walked back into the shed and hid back in the corner I found him in in the first place. (I found out the parents live in the palm tree next to the shed.) The last two days, this sight has repeated itself. I set out food, fresh water and grit for the birds and let BB out in the morning, parents fly in and feed him two or three times during the day, and at dusk, I catch him and put him back in the cage till the next morning.
Here are the problems; 
1.) BB is pooping all over the shed and tools during the day and my husband is getting mad.
2.) Since I don't handle him much and don't hand feed him he isn't warming up to me and is pecking at me more viscously each night when I catch him to put him in the cage. ( I move slowly, talk gently and pick him up using the right hand method.)
3.)the shed and palm tree is scheduled for teardown soon to make room for the new garage.

I am hoping that someone can help me come up with a feral pigeon loft that I can build and put into my garden. This loft must protect BB from the many stray cats in my neighborhood, allow Mom and Dad to reach him during the day without me having to catch him or release him daily, and will allow him to fly away when he is ready. Any ideas or plans would be gratefully received. I don't want pet pigeons, but I do like to watch them and wouldn't mind having a feral loft that they can use when they want. I don't mind putting out food and water for them, but I am disabled and can't care for them on a constant basis. They have to be able to care for themselves. Here is a cute picture of the family I have adopted.
Please help me!
Sincerely,
Shar


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Hi, Shar,

Welcome to PigeonTalk!

Well, something went a little wrong in their plans for their youngster because he's out of the nest a bit too young in his life. They usually don't do that. It's kinda' remarkable that they're taking care of him on the ground like this. Anyhow, if he could stay in a box up on a high shelf, he'd probably settle down a little more.

Regarding the kind of thing that you're referring to, I've seen one person who had nest boxes attached to his house just under the eaves. The birds would raise their families under there fairly unmolested. That's the kind of thing that you might try.

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Yahhhh...shelterd Nest boxes or shelves with a small lip under the eves would be fine...

This little one...if you can just let them have a few more weeks, all will resolve well and naturally once he is old enough to fly...and then, you can tear down your Palm Tree and so on.

Palm Tree Nests seldom have enough room for the Babys as they grow, so they end up out of the nest, falling usually, at too young an age compared to what normally would be occuring, which is for them to leave the nest under their own Wing Power...


So if you can, just let this one have the remaining time he needs...

Then, for others, if you wanted, make some shelves with low sides, maybe 18 inches long, 11 inches deep, two inch sides or something, or one low side, and one high and a high front, for under the eves where they are sheltered from Sun and Rain and Wind and so on...and other Pigeons who may find these attractive, will nest in them.

But really, if you and others around there have all these Cats and Dogs and so on, it might be best not to encourage Pigeons or other Birds to Nest there.

The neophyte fliers, the 'Debutants' who have just left their Nests, would tend to get killed and eaten without anyone even knowing they even were in peril...


Good luck...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## SCaringer (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks for your advice, but unfortunately I can't attach to the house because of the dog. I've added a couple of pictures so you can see what the shed looks like, the cage, etc. 
My husband is willing to hang some old plastic milk crates up (see inside shed photo) or even hang the cage he is using now. We can cut a door into the cage or use another suggestion. 
The following photo's should help. I live in So. CA and the eve is on the south side. It's a short eve so it won't shelter very well. If we use the milk crates should the top be facing up or facing out. If facing out, won't he fall out again? He is very active and tends to chase his parents all over the back yard till they feed him.
BTW, there is a large feral flock that is constantly flying to the house behind me. They love his chicken pen and the water fountain etc. BB's parents fly with this flock, but roost seperately from them. Is this because of BB?
Sincerely,
Shar


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Shar,

Thanks so much for all your efforts to keep this young pigeon safe! Bless you!

Where in So Cal are you? I'm in Lake Forest, have a good friend and fellow pigeon nut in Norco, and yet another friend in Orange. If you are anywhere near to any of us, we would be happy to take the youngster in and finish raising it for release.

Terry

PS: Almost forgot .. there are two more friends and fellow members here on Pigeon-Talk .. one in San Bernardino and one in Highland that might be able to help.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

SCaringer said:


> Thanks for your advice, but unfortunately I can't attach to the house because of the dog. I've added a couple of pictures so you can see what the shed looks like, the cage, etc.
> My husband is willing to hang some old plastic milk crates up (see inside shed photo) or even hang the cage he is using now. We can cut a door into the cage or use another suggestion.
> The following photo's should help. I live in So. CA and the eve is on the south side. It's a short eve so it won't shelter very well. If we use the milk crates should the top be facing up or facing out. If facing out, won't he fall out again? He is very active and tends to chase his parents all over the back yard till they feed him.
> BTW, there is a large feral flock that is constantly flying to the house behind me. They love his chicken pen and the water fountain etc. BB's parents fly with this flock, but roost seperately from them. Is this because of BB?
> ...



Hi Shar,


I am not sure I understand...


But...if you could keep on just as you are, for say another three or four weeks at most, the little one will by then be a good flier, self feeder, and will be able to fend for himself.

THEN, if you stop encouraging Pigeons, cease feeding them and so on, or allowing food to be available to them from the Dog's bowls or whatever, they m-a-y, one might hope, elect to move on...

Otherwise, they, their Babys, debutants, old or tired ones, ill or injured ones, will just get killed and eaten by your Dogs and Cats, or those of your neighbors, or will get mauled and escape to die slowly in seclusions of infections and septisemia, to be finished off later once they fall to the ground dieing, and or you will always be having scenarios like the one you have now, or worse, maybe much worse, of 'what to do' when you find a grounded Youngster or other Birds, injured Birds, mauled Birds...or one half eaten but still alive...then possibly to spend hours, days, weeks of VERY particular care, medicines, Vet bills, panic searches for meds and info on friday evenings of holiday week-ends, protracted inconvenient logistics and so on which will accrue, and fast, too...

It's a bad mix...

There would be little point in trying to keep Pigeons Caged, or to encourage them to congregate to then try and catch and cage them, to protect them night and day from these other preditory Animals, and it would be an unhappy situation for the Birds anyway.


So, unless I do not understand this right...my advice..is to just carry on as you have been, which is really swell of you to do! - And just be protecting this little one at night or when the Dogs and Cats are let out...and let his parents feed him as they may otherwise, ( or even, soon, with some little info from us, you can provide some gentle instruction and encouragement for self-feeding, to the Youngster yourself, ) and, once he grows up enough to be for-sure flying well...

Then...

Cease all or any practices which allow the Pigeons to find anything to eat in any way whatever in your yard, and ask your neighbors to do likewise...

And that way, the casual flock will move on to areas where both close-bye food, and desireable Nesting sites close TO the food, are not compromised with so many ready preditors and other conditions of trouble or disjunction or problems about poop and so on.


Otherwise, the present situation will likely be repeated too many times, and in other potentially much more difficult or heart wrending ways, to remain fun and novel...!


That, or get rid of all the Dogs and Cats, get your neighbors to do likewise, get some Geese for 'Watch Dogs'...maybe a few Guinea Fowl mated pairs as well, have a trusty medium frame Revolver and learn how to use it 'calmly' and between Heartbeats so hitting 'The Ace' part of an 'Ace of Spades' at 25 feet one hand is not a problem, if there are worries about bad people or tresspassers...

...and, build a cool Dove Coat or other nice free access Nesting formality for the Pigeons, and cultivate their presence and friendship so they are both safe and may be enjoyed for all their beauty, wackyness, grace and Natural History vignettes...and you may then become a frequent contributor to the Forum here with whatever comes to mind to share or ask about...


Lol...

I mean it!


Love,

 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## SCaringer (Jun 3, 2006)

pdpbison said:


> Hi Shar,
> I am not sure I understand...
> 
> ...and, build a cool Dove Coat or other nice free access Nesting formality for the Pigeons, and cultivate their presence and friendship so they are both safe and may be enjoyed for all their beauty, wackyness, grace and Natural History vignettes...and you may then become a frequent contributor to the Forum here with whatever comes to mind to share or ask about...
> ...


Phil,
I understand why you didn't understand, LOL... I wasn't very clear and I apologize. Let me try again.

I can't hang anything under the house eves because my dog has access to all around the house. The eve on the shed is very short, but can possibly be worked with if I can extend it somehow to protect the box from cats coming down from the roof of the shed onto anything we do hang up. My husband is willing to leave the shed and tree alone for now and hang up either old plastic milk crates or even the cage I am now using on the side of the shed. However, that side is on the south side and may get pretty hot. The milk crates can be seen in the second picture of my second posting, along with the cage I am now using. However, I am not sure if I should hang them with the top opening facing upwards or outwards. The first picture shows the shed and the third picture shows BB in his corner in the shed.
To the last part of your posting... I would love to build a cool Dove Coat or other nice free access Nesting formality for the Pigeons, but it would have to be free standing and placed somewhere in my veggie garden area. Any ideas on how to do this? Sunni isn't allowed in any part of the far back of the yard unless I am with her. This is where my garden and the shed is located. The neighbors cats however go where they will. I do think there are ways to convince the cats to leave the dove cote alone if I do build one. It will just take some thought. I truly believe that anything is possible and since a flock has lived around here for a long time, there must be a way. Then again, I do not want to endanger these beautiful creatures so will forego my desires to prevent putting them in any harms way.
Thanks to all for ALL the wonderful advice and help. You guys are grand!
Shar
PS Should I be placing a bath out for BB or is he too young?


----------



## SCaringer (Jun 3, 2006)

TAWhatley said:


> Hi Shar,
> 
> Thanks so much for all your efforts to keep this young pigeon safe! Bless you!
> 
> ...



I live very close to all of your friends and would adore getting in touch with them and finding out more about the birds and how to care for them. If you think it would be heathiest for BB to be adopted, then by all means, contact me either by email or private message. I have some ideas for a freefly loft for ferals, but am not sure about many of the ideas and if they may work, so warn your friends I will have lots of questions!
Yours truely.
Shar


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Shar, 


Well, you could put out a nice Bath for his Parents during their times of visiting with him, and he may wish to take a bath also...but he will probably not have much interest in baths for a while yet.

Too, normally Pigeons lay two Eggs, and raise two Babys, so, either there is a sibling, or there was a sibling.

It sounds like things are working out well enough with the present arrangement...

And some nice Seeds where the youngster meets his parents for feed-times, would also encourage him to peck for his seeing them doing it...


Otherwise, I can not think it would be very good to try having a free-access Dove Cote or the likes, even if it could readily be made Cat-proof...since they also like and need to be on the ground also for various forragings and so on, and or will be in order to graze and brouse...and they tend to elect Nest sites which are situated favorably for close-bye food...so, one either feeds them in the base of their Dove Cote, or just outside of it, or has fields or wild forrage immediately near for them, or all three... 


Now, even though they would get wise to all the Cats and the Dog(s), the youngsters newly out of the Nests and others for various reasons, will not be, or will be at a disadvantage anyway...


You 'could' elect a dedicated area, and use cyclone Fenceing or something to define a surround, make a 40 foot circle or something 'around' the Dove Cote, to keep the Cats and Dogs out...while allowing them to have some ground for themselves...and in which you could plant things for them to brouse or forrage, as well as to provide Seeds for them...while you provide Seeds also as needed...

This would work pretty good I think...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

I suggest leaving them up on the shelf and letting the Mom and Dad come as they were the babies will be on their own in a couple weeks. Then if you would like them to stay around make a box were they can come and go that is high of the ground. Do you want someone to take the birds? You could hammer some dairy crates in high place on trees or wherever you have room as long as they arent accessabile to cat. Or even those produce crates that are behind stores will work. I get two and use one to take the slates off and cover the holes in the other one. So there is no holes in them.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi All,

Shar and I have talked on the phone and Rena and Debbie have been advised of the situation. It appears at this point that the youngster may have a damaged wing and may be dehydrated from the extremely hot day today. Debbie will be contacting Shar in the AM to arrange to pick up the young pigeon. Eventually this youngster will wend its way to me via Bart, but for right now we are just going to make sure the youngster is OK.

Shar is a lovely lady and cares a lot for this young pigeon. I commend her for all her efforts to assure the bird will be OK.

Shar, myself, Debbie, or Rena (or all of us) will update on this tomorrow.

Thanks to all who have posted. The youngster is safe for tonight and will be going into a rehab situation tomorrow.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks for the update and follow up Terry. Shar, be assured, Terry, Debbie and Rena are very capable people and will do their utmost for this young one.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Shar, I am glad that you have contacted Terry re the baby. It sounds as though the parents were doing a great job, but I guess not an ideal situation for the baby to be on the ground, though I know you were keeping a careful eye on him. Thank you for making the effort to care for him and to find the right solution.

It should all be OK - Mum and Dad pigeon will hopefully think that Junior has flown and will probably think about having another youngster....... And if the baby does have injuries then he will great the right care as I guess he may have become vulnerable if he has damaged wing. 

Look forward to the updates.

Tania xx


----------



## SCaringer (Jun 3, 2006)

kittypaws said:


> Shar, I am glad that you have contacted Terry re the baby. It sounds as though the parents were doing a great job, but I guess not an ideal situation for the baby to be on the ground, though I know you were keeping a careful eye on him. Thank you for making the effort to care for him and to find the right solution.
> 
> It should all be OK - Mum and Dad pigeon will hopefully think that Junior has flown and will probably think about having another youngster....... And if the baby does have injuries then he will great the right care as I guess he may have become vulnerable if he has damaged wing.
> 
> ...



Here's the Scoop for today. Bright and Early, Mom and Dad showed up. They fed BB and stuck around for quite some time. After they left, I checked on BB and found him back in his cage, (first time he went back in on his own) pecking at the his seeds and tipping over his grit. There were seeds in the water tub so I know he is drinking. While I was in the shed, I heard another baby yelling and heard the parents fly up. I got out my camera and zoomed in to the top of the palm tree. LO and Behold, there was youngster #2 being fed by the parents. The nest is very tiny which is probably why BB fell out. As to BB's health this morning, BB's wing isn't drooping and he seems bright eyed and bushy tailed.  He's very alert and doesn't seem as freaked or scared as he was last night when he scared me so bad. I intend on working with the three wonderful ladies who are willing to help me, and I hope that I can continue to be a part of these beautiful birds lives. 
Thankyou all for the advice and well wishes. May God bless you and keep you safe in his arms.
Love,
Shar


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Terri, I just called Sharon and she is taking the bird to Debbies. We will get with you to meet at Barts when you have the time. She wants to get rid of alot of birds. I told Sharon if she ever has any questions we all are here to help. Talk to you later, going to get mine ready for Del Mar Fair. Rena


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks Rena and Debbie! When is the Del Mar Fair, Rena? Good luck with what you will be showing there!

Yes, we'll meet up at Bart's as soon as I can work that all out. I have a lot of ducks that need to get out there, but it's way, way too hot to try and transport them just now .. at least during the day.

Terry


----------



## SCaringer (Jun 3, 2006)

*BB's in good hands*

Well, I just returned from Debbie's. What a special lady she is. I know that she and Rena and Terry will all take excellent care of my little BB. I saw Debbie's pijies and what absolute beauties she has!!! The new loft they built is awesome. I asked Debbie to continue on this thread so I can stay in the know with what is happening with BB. 
Terry, when you get BB, if you would also continue with this thread and emails with me I really would appreciate it. I'd love to be kept informed of BB's progress. I miss him already.
When I got home, I saw Mom and Dad wandering the yard and shed looking for BB, I guess. Is there anything I can do for them? 
I plan on designing and building a safe feeding area high off the ground and more away from the shed and palm tree. My husband says we will leave the shed and tree up for another month or so to make sure the second youngster has reached flight age. I also plan on making sure when the tree does come down that it is checked well for any other hatchlings, just in case.
I wish there was a way to put a safe loft up, but Phil has convinced me that I just don't have a safe place for one. Maybe when we are building the new garage, I can get an area put in that would be safe for them to nest in. I'm not sure right now because we haven't fully decided on the new plans yet.
Again, I just want everyone to know how much I appreciate all the help and support that I have received. It's gratifying to know that there are so many people out there who do such good work for God's special winged friends.
My thoughts and prayers go out to you.
Keep smiling,
Shar


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for the update. Rest assured that BB is in the best of hands, but you know that already.
Hope your plans work out and you will have soon a safe place for the pigeons to nest.


Reti


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Not this Monday but next.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm glad it all worked out with little BB. S/he will be fine, and we will definitely keep updating here about the little one.

Thanks for the show info too, Rena.

Terry


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Bb*

BB arrived around 10:00 in the morning. What cute little baby blue check Feral. Quiick fiesty. Standing up wing slapping and clicking his beck. Came in with a full crop of food. So made sure the baby got something to drink. Tried adopting him out to other families. Not working yet. I'll check tommrow, after everybody has common down.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Today*

Baby ate and drank with help from me. He is in the coop with the other pigeons. I have many babies on the ground. It looks like a preschool.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Debbie,

Thank you, thank you, thank you! I'm so glad that BB is doing well. I've got lots to coordinate but hope that you, I, and Rena can meet up at Bart's in the next few days .. if so, I'll be happy to bring BB home with me.

Terry


----------



## SCaringer (Jun 3, 2006)

upcd said:


> Baby ate and drank with help from me. He is in the coop with the other pigeons. I have many babies on the ground. It looks like a preschool.


That's great!!!!
Mom and Dad seem to accept that he is gone. I still make sure they have bath water, drinking water and put out some food while I am out back to watch over them. So far the other baby has stayed in the nest.
Keep smiling,
Shar


----------

